# 1599 Geneva Bible - Patriot's Edition



## E Nomine (Apr 21, 2010)

Not my cup of tea, but here's a link to another special edition Tolle Lege Geneva Bible.

1599 Geneva Bible - Patriot's Edition

For what it's worth, it doesn't look as bad as Nelson's The American Patriot's Bible.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 1, 2010)

Personally, while I think the U. S. Constitution and Declaration of Independence are better than most constitutional documents which nations have framed, they don't belong bound in a volume of Scripture. Essentially they were written by a coalition of Christians of puritan heritage with liberal, anti-tyrant Deist thinkers who were able to find some common ground in their distrust of human government and belief that governments are accountable to God.


----------

